# Stupid 'No Dog' Rules...



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe a week ago, I went to walmart to look at dog toys (They have a dog section), Well we stepped in and the lady at the door stops us and goes, "I am sorry but there is a strict no dog policy," (Chloe was in her doggy purse mind you, no fur coming out, no barking, nothing) And so me and my friend storm out of that door, and try to go through the other (Heheh) The other women, let us. Just yesturday, me, my mom and my brother were in verizon, After being in there for about a half an hour, the manager seeing us with the dog and everything, while we were waiting to get my upgrade, this big, and apparently un educated security guard comes up to me and spits in my face "NO DOG!" and I had no clue what he was talking about, it didle help he spoke like a caveman, so I go "Excuse me?" and he squeezed Chloe's head which was sticking out of the bag and goes "NO DOG" Well theres no reason to TOUCH my dog, so I say "Don't make my call the cops for touching my dog," and then we stormed out. I need a less revealing bag...


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

I do not get it. If our babies are in their carrier it should be ok to let us come in with them.
There is a Big difference between a 3lb fluff ball and a 20lb plus great dane!!
Plus there is no reason to get rude. But to Touch my baby!!!!















It makes me mad when people get like that.
How would he feel if somebody grabbed his baby that way!
it's also sad that there are people out there that are that hateful!
Just blow it off & go somewhere else where they are softies for fluff babies!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Walmart sells food and health regulations forbid having dogs in places where food is sold or served. Besides, how could any store say one breed of dog was welcome and another not?

Maltese Mom, your Chloe is to young to be taken out in public anyway, even in a carrier. Please don't take her to pet stores, dog parks, grooming salons or any places like that until she has had all her shots plus two weeks for full immunity. Any immunity she got from her mother's milk is often killed by those first shots so she is not protected until she has had her full series of shots. Parvo especially is very contagious and deadly for young puppies.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree he should not have touched your dog, but it's a store and their rules apply.
If they say no dogs I see no reason to bring one in..
Andrea


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Walmart sells food and health regulations forbid having dogs in places where food is sold or served. Besides, how could any store say one breed of dog was welcome and another not?
> 
> Maltese Mom, your Chloe is to young to be taken out in public anyway, even in a carrier. Please don't take her to pet stores, dog parks, grooming salons or any places like that until she has had all her shots plus two weeks for full immunity. Any immunity she got from her mother's milk is often killed by those first shots so she is not protected until she has had her full series of shots. Parvo especially is very contagious and deadly for young puppies.[/B]





> I agree he should not have touched your dog, but it's a store and their rules apply.
> If they say no dogs I see no reason to bring one in..
> Andrea
> 
> ...


Listen to what these people say. Your dog is a pup and shouldn't be going out in public EVEN in a carrier. Parvo is a scary thing and if you touch the wrong things or a person touches her carrier or her or something she chews on, she could die. She is too young to be out in public and unfortunately rules are rules if they say no dogs, it's no dogs. Like Marj said, they can't say OK maltese are welcome but NO labs.

Andrea


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Please read this about Parvo:

http://www.workingdogs.com/parvofaq.htm


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am not offended by stores that have "no dog rules". I always enjoy seeing a small dog being carted around, but I wouldn't like going to department stores and having big dogs sniffing around me while I try and shop. If you are that bothered by stores that won't let you come in, then don't spend your money there.

PS I don't think anyone should touch your dog without permission!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Andrea (I Found Nemo) said it just right.









I definitely would have been upset if someone touched Sprout without my permission especially in the way you are describing.









But -- even though it seems stupid and annoying -- those rules are in place for a reason. Even if our tiny, non-shedding babies don't create a problem, it becomes a situation where if you let a Maltese in you have to let a Mini Schnauzer in, then a lab, then a Great Dane, and you get my drift.









Try not to let it get you down, there are plenty of places to take your pup once she is older and has all her shots! Some of Sprout's favorite places to go are to the beach, on walking trails, and to the home of his doggy friends. 

I find that shopping without Sprout is much more productive than shopping with him could ever be! LOL. He is too playful to enjoy long trips in his doggy bag, and I know when he's home in his x-pen, he has his toys, water, bed, etc. -- all the makings of a fun time for a puppy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, I agree with Marj, Andrea, Andrea, Susan and Jacki.

Very well said, Ladies


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

The first time I was reprimanded for bringing Ollie into a store I felt offended too. But now that some time has passed and I got some good perspective here on the forum (thanks, all), I've changed my tune. Now I understand the stores rationale behind it.

And like Jacki said, over time I have realized how Ollie would prefer to be at home than dragged around a store. And it's a lot more productive for me, too.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I asked at our local SuperWalmart and they told me no dogs, and that is fine, I understand what with food and stuff in there. I went to Ashley Furniture Store with Tanner in the stroller and asked them up front if he could come in and they allowed it as long as he stayed in the stroller. And that was fine, too. Everyone was very friendly and thought he was cute (well of course he is!) A few weeks ago, we took Tanner with us to downtown Charleston to the Market and up and down King Street and I found it was a bit overwhelming for him, all those people, the traffic, the noise. I love taking him with me, but like Jackie, it's more productive not to.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't take Sparkey to any stores. he is just too big to hide







but if someone push or squeeze his head I would kick their butt. 



> how could any store say one breed of dog was welcome and another not?[/B]


 Maybe if they say small dogs are welcome in their carriers or something like that. I know it is hard to come up with a rule but I wish they did. not in a food store though.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Personally, I've seen some really, dirty nasty people walking through stores...and I think a dog in a carrier is cleaner and poses far less a health hazard than those people.....and certainly less than some coughing, mucous spewing sick person, or a little kid who picks his nose and wipes it on things.....the rules are stupid. They should make a general cleanliness rule that applies to EVERYONE and not be so concerned about what particular species is entering. After all, how many of these stores can absolutely guarantee that they do not have even one mouse or rat? I think that a mouse or rat is more likely to pose a health risk to the food int the store than a dog in a carrier.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't forget some people are allergic to dogs. It certainly wouldn't be fair to them to have to come into contact with dogs while shopping.

Believe it or not, years ago people could smoke in stores! It was common to see women walking around grocery stores with a cigarette in hand. Of course today, we realize the dangers of secondhand smoke and smoking is not permitted. I'm sure there are still people who wish they could light up in Walmart and disagree with the law.

Shopping should be a pleasant experience and for the majority of people, that means no dogs, no cigarette smoke, etc.

As far as some people being dirtier than some dogs, perhaps NC is right, however people are protected by law from discrmination. Dogs are not. There is no compelling argument for dogs being in stores.

As Ms. Magnolia said, if you disagree with a store's policy, simply take your business elsewhere.


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

I honestly think its not right. If he is not in your arms or on the floor and is not making a fuss.
She is getting her last shots in a week or two at most, so I can hold off, though I don't understand as long as she is staying in her bag.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't bring Mickey shopping with me, maybe to Petco once in a while, but that is it. Like some others have said, I find it to be a hassel to try to get errands done while carrying or walking a dog at the same time. 
I personally have never understood why some people want to take their dogs everywhere with them. Well, I guess I understand the desire to, but to actually do it? I really don't mean to offend anyone, and I am not referring to anyone on this board, but it seems to me that a lot of people think of their little dogs as accessories, and want to show them off. Like Paris Hilton or something. JMO I am sorry if it offends anyone. I know everyone here loves their babies and they are not just an accessory!!! I am saying people I have seen out in public. 
As for the rules, they are in place to be fair to everyone. They say no dogs because it really isn't necessary to bring your dog when you are getting a new cell phone. Even though the dog may be in a carrier, he _could_ still pee or throw up on the floor. Although, they have no right to touch your pup at all!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Yelp - there are those people who want to show off their babies. Angel's going to the groomer tomorrow. Then I'm going to take her home and put her in one of her pretty new dress with one of her pretty new bows. Then I'm going to take her downtown to the grand opening of our new Farmer's Market pavillion. (It's all an outside celebration, and most of the time, she will be my arm charm.) Why? Because I want to show her off. She's pretty and I believe in sharing life's treasured beauties. (I haven't had her out like that before so it may just be a short adventure if she starts to seem uneasy.)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

There have been times when I thought of taking Catcher with me shopping. There are some stores here that allow dogs in carriers. But I thought about it and figured he'd be happier at home following his regular schedule and it'd be easier for me to get my errands done, etc. I may decide to take him some time but only if I call ahead or know that it is OK. I certainly wouldn't be offended if dogs weren't allowed. The store has a right to its rules, for heaven's sake.

I was thinking about the "no dogs" policy and wonder if some stores could see a dog as a weapon. For example, an owner could put a dog close to the salesperson and have it snarl and growl and totally intimidate the sales person, especially at a place like Verizon where I've seen people get really mad because of not being able to return a phone past the deadline, etc. Or what if the dog bit someone in the store... I imagine the store would be liable.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Yelp - there are those people who want to show off their babies. Angel's going to the groomer tomorrow. Then I'm going to take her home and put her in one of her pretty new dress with one of her pretty new bows. Then I'm going to take her downtown to the grand opening of our new Farmer's Market pavillion. (It's all an outside celebration, and most of the time, she will be my arm charm.) Why? Because I want to show her off. She's pretty and I believe in sharing life's treasured beauties. (I haven't had her out like that before so it may just be a short adventure if she starts to seem uneasy.)[/B]


That sounds like Fun! Have a Fabulous time!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree, I like to show off my dogs as well. It's not a crime. I wouldn't say to the extent Paris hilton does. But I do like to share lifes beauties with people. However, I don't often as I have to be careful of where my dogs go and who touches them. But that is not a crime. As a puppy, she shouldn't be going out though. And it can be quite overwhelming for her at that tender young age! 

You can't get mad at places that have a NO DOG rule. It's their rule. Don't like it? Don't shop there. I understand it though completely. It's like an adult community..under 55 ? sorry nope. It's a rule, gotta follow by the rules in life. Besides I do think your pup would be happier at home. It's stressful in an enviroment with a ton of people walking around going OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH and AHHHHHHHHHHHH over a tiny little puppy. Tempting, but think of the pup!

JMO
Andrea


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I honestly think its not right. If he is not in your arms or on the floor and is not making a fuss.
> She is getting her last shots in a week or two at most, so I can hold off, though I don't understand as long as she is staying in her bag.[/B]


Chloe won't be finished with all her shots until she is 4-4/12 months old. She's got about another six weeks, I think.

Please read the article I posted about Parvo. If you do, you will see the virus can live on surfaces for six months or longer. We can carry it on our hands, shoes, even the tires on our cars. That's why handwashing is so important after you've been to a pet store, etc. even if your dog is not with you. Parvo is deadly to little puppies. Even if they survive, the vet bills to save them can run into the thousands. It is simply not worth the risk when it is so easy to wait for those few extra weeks.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Marj, parvo doesn't get killed with soap. ONLY bleach! That's why take your shoes off at the door, and be careful where you go! And don't let strangers touch your pup until ATLEAST one week after her shots are complete. STILL isn't a 100% guarantee , but a whole lot better then nothing!

Andrea


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

She is around twelve weeks now, thats four months I believe, our vet has said she would have the last round of shots next time we come? And actually, I have only brought her out two times to clear thing up.
We went to verizon because they had this god boutique so we brought her along.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> I personally have never understood why some people want to take their dogs everywhere with them. Well, I guess I understand the desire to, but to actually do it? I really don't mean to offend anyone, and I am not referring to anyone on this board, but it seems to me that a lot of people think of their little dogs as accessories, and want to show them off. Like Paris Hilton or something. JMO I am sorry if it offends anyone.[/B]


I agree completely, but certainly don't want to offend anyone. I think sometimes we want to take the doggies out for our own vanity or fun, but I wonder what the dog thinks of it! Sprout would be too social to stay in his bag if I took him out and about.












> Or what if the dog bit someone in the store... I imagine the store would be liable.[/B]


Liability is a great point, and even though I work in insurance I hadn't thought of it.












> She is around twelve weeks now, thats four months I believe,[/B]


12 weeks is around 3 months.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

12 weeks is 3 months









4 months will be here before ya know it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's Dr. Dodd's recommended vaccine protocol to give you an idea of the schedule:

http://www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm

You live in New York, right? Their law requires the rabies vaccine be given by four months (20 weeks) so that will probably be Chloe's last shot. Make sure Chloe gets it separately, not along with her other shots to cut the risk of a reaction.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Before Cody I would take Mia everywhere during the day because I would take her to work. (self employed) She usually went with me to Home Depot, Office Max, the bank and even to eat. I just didn't want to leave her by herself. Now that she has a playmate she stays home when I go to work and plays with Cody. I still take them both when I drop off my son at school in the morning and places I can go in the car with them. I find it difficult to carry both into places and she is now fine at home with a playmate. Sorry ladies at the bank no more lobby visits! (They ask me for her everytime they see me)

So maybe you can leave Chloe with the other dog for now until she gets all her shots.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I always scan the local news papers for things to do with your pets in our area. Next Saturday there's a "pet day" in the next town over. There will be lots of vendors, pet sitters, trainers, vets, etc. everything to do with pets.

You can bet your bibby that Archie and Abbey will be there - decked out in their finest.









Then if nothing is happening and I get the urge to take one of them somewhere, I'll hop in the car and go to Lowes or Home Depot. It may not be exciting, but dogs are allowed there (in the cart anyway). They get attention and love every minute of it. This is only done if one of them seems to need some "mommy and me" time.

But for the most part - the dogs stay at home where they are safe and happy. They have a ball just running around - making sure all borders are secure!







Boating season is starting, and they look forward to giving each one a good barking at!

And believe it or not - they're usually naked!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> You can bet your bibby that Archie and Abbey will be there - decked out in their finest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAH BIBBY LMFAO ROFL LOL ROFLMFAO


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I never take Alex with me shopping. From my point of view he is better off at home then carried around in a bag.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> She is around twelve weeks now, thats four months I believe, our vet has said she would have the last round of shots next time we come? And actually, I have only brought her out two times to clear thing up.
> We went to verizon because they had this god boutique so we brought her along.[/B]


Aren't you thirteen-years-old? PLEASE have your parents read this thread. 

I don't understand WHY you have been on forums, yet do not involve your parents with such important issues. 

Do NOT ignore the information on this forum. Print it out, and give it to your parents.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am so glad to see folks on this forum taking a more thoughtful approach to taking their dogs in public. It wasn't all that long ago that this subject brought some heated responses and the general opinion was "I should be able to take my dog ANYWHERE". We all love our animals and OF COURSE would love to take them every where but there are so many valid reasons for not doing so. 

In my opinion it is the ultimate in irresponsible behavior to sneak your dog anywhere and accomplishes nothing but making it harder for dog owners who do follow the rules to have their pets accepted in appropriate places.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=376460
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. I would never have thought this would create so much conversation. Its good to have a good debate now and again. My dog stays home all week or goes to day care. But come Saturday we do things together. He loves it. He is so quick to hop in his bag. I don't do it to be a Paris Hilton and Bentley is no means an accessory. I do it because B enjoys going on outings and it brings a smile to many old ladies we see out and about. He never goes to grocery stores or stores where he is not allowed. But he does come with me to my hairdresser (every sat) who adores him. He is very good and seems to be quite happy. He loves riding around in the trolley when i go to our version of Ikea ( smaller scale) and absolutely loves the garden shop. But dogs of all shapes and sizes are welcome there. Tomorrow we are going the mall where our cities radio station is holding a pup idol competition.

But yes i would agree, that rules should be respected. I do think that if there is a dog boutique in a particular place, you should be allowed to take your dog there.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Ok, I'm here is my 2 cents worth on this subject. On my trainers recommendation, I started taking Zoe with me everywhere possible, when my vet gave me the go ahead, so as to socialize her to as many different places, smells, sounds, & people in preparation of the possiblity of her becoming a therapy dog. She saw something in her that made her think she would be a good candidate with the group she works with, the Delta Society. I have never tried to sneak her in anywhere because if enough responsible dog mommies leave businesses with a good impression, maybe rules will change in some places. I always ask first if it is ok to bring her in with me & so far I have never been told no. Now I haven't tried the places we all know has rules against dogs such as Target & Walmart, grocery stores, etc... Because of this, Zoe LOVES to go places & actually starts to go a little "stir crazy" if we don't go somewhere on a regular basis. She adores meeting new people & thrives on the attention. On the flip side, I also LOVE to take her with me for several reasons. 1) I work full time & even though I take her to my mom & dads while I'm at work so she is not alone much, I want to be with her as much as possible. 2) I enjoy showing her off, I get such wonderful responses from people. There never seems to be strangers when they are fellow fluff butt lovers! LOL And finally 3) I live alone with Zoe and honestly, I get lonely when I'm out without her. I'm a little shy and it just really helps to have her along. That may make me weird but that is the truth.</span>


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Ok, I'm here is my 2 cents worth on this subject. On my trainers recommendation, I started taking Zoe with me everywhere possible, when my vet gave me the go ahead, so as to socialize her to as many different places, smells, sounds, & people in preparation of the possiblity of her becoming a therapy dog. She saw something in her that made her think she would be a good candidate with the group she works with, the Delta Society. I have never tried to sneak her in anywhere because if enough responsible dog mommies leave businesses with a good impression, maybe rules will change in some places. I always ask first if it is ok to bring her in with me & so far I have never been told no. Now I haven't tried the places we all know has rules against dogs such as Target & Walmart, grocery stores, etc... Because of this, Zoe LOVES to go places & actually starts to go a little "stir crazy" if we don't go somewhere on a regular basis. She adores meeting new people & thrives on the attention. On the flip side, I also LOVE to take her with me for several reasons. 1) I work full time & even though I take her to my mom & dads while I'm at work so she is not alone much, I want to be with her as much as possible. 2) I enjoy showing her off, I get such wonderful responses from people. There never seems to be strangers when they are fellow fluff butt lovers! LOL And finally 3) I live alone with Zoe and honestly, I get lonely when I'm out without her. I'm a little shy and it just really helps to have her along. That may make me weird but that is the truth.</span>[/B]


haha, wow, that's pretty much EXACTLY what I would say too...all of it! it's like you took the words right out of my mouth (or fingers).


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> In my opinion it is the ultimate in irresponsible behavior to sneak your dog anywhere and accomplishes nothing but making it harder for dog owners who do follow the rules to have their pets accepted in appropriate places.[/B]


Exactly what I wanted to say. I take Molly with my a lot- always in her carrier. I do not attempt to sneak her in anywhere, I always ask. The places that have a no dog rule, have a no dog rule and that applies to everyone. If I have Molly with me I do not go to those places- I take her to the places that welcome her in.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Ok, I'm here is my 2 cents worth on this subject. On my trainers recommendation, I started taking Zoe with me everywhere possible, when my vet gave me the go ahead, so as to socialize her to as many different places, smells, sounds, & people in preparation of the possiblity of her becoming a therapy dog. She saw something in her that made her think she would be a good candidate with the group she works with, the Delta Society. I have never tried to sneak her in anywhere because if enough responsible dog mommies leave businesses with a good impression, maybe rules will change in some places. I always ask first if it is ok to bring her in with me & so far I have never been told no. Now I haven't tried the places we all know has rules against dogs such as Target & Walmart, grocery stores, etc... Because of this, Zoe LOVES to go places & actually starts to go a little "stir crazy" if we don't go somewhere on a regular basis. She adores meeting new people & thrives on the attention. On the flip side, I also LOVE to take her with me for several reasons. 1) I work full time & even though I take her to my mom & dads while I'm at work so she is not alone much, I want to be with her as much as possible. 2) I enjoy showing her off, I get such wonderful responses from people. There never seems to be strangers when they are fellow fluff butt lovers! LOL And finally 3) I live alone with Zoe and honestly, I get lonely when I'm out without her. I'm a little shy and it just really helps to have her along. That may make me weird but that is the truth.</span>[/B]


I think it's great to take our doggies to pet-friendly places, like you do with Zoe.







Sprout loves to meet new human and canine friends and go places that are puppy-friendly. For instance, the small, locally owned store I worked at for years welcomes dogs of all sizes, provided they are leashed and well-behaved. Sprout will soon make his debut there to meet all my longtime friends. 

It's the Paris-Hilton-esque attitude of "I should be able to take my dog wherever I want" that bugs me. The dog isn't an accessory, and there are places that dogs aren't allowed. I agree with others who have stated it is irresponsible and counterproductive to knowingly "sneak" our dogs into places they aren't allowed. 

All that said, I am NOT trying to say that the original poster is trying to be Paris Hilton!









MalteseMum, I don't know you personally. I think you are young (based on your avatar pic), and I don't want to offend you. You didn't know dogs weren't allowed, and you thought it would be all right because Chloe was in her carrier -- honest mistake, easy to make. Please don't take it personally. I do hope you will enjoy taking Chloe to many dog-friendly places in the future.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=376657
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted to add to what I said earlier. Again, it doesn't bother me when places don't allow dogs. I don't take my dogs with me much because I have more than one and I don't work. IF I did have only one and wanted to take her with me then I would do exactly as Crystal has done. I think her attitude is a fine example of the way small dog owners should act regarding establishments and their rules.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Tomorrow we are going the mall where our cities radio station is holding a pup idol competition.[/B]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Awww...good luck at the competition!!! Bentley is such a cutie I'm sure he will win!!</span>


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I think this post is getting a little







and it's making me


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=376657
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I completely agree with you Jacki. I bring my dogs to pet friendly places all the time. But not to stores to go shopping with me, that is my preference. They both go to my brothers lacrosse games, and wear jerseys to support the team. My dad brings Harley to Home Depot occassionally because it is allowed. 
The Paris Hilton comment was not directed at everyone who takes their dogs out. Just to those who get a small dog for the "accessory" attitude, which does happen. I also stated that I was not referring to anyone on this board. 
I think it is great that there are so many pet friendly places around. But you can't expect to be able to take them everywhere. I think it is a great way to socialize them if it is safe, and welcomed by everyone.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I enjoy taking mine with me sometimes but it depends on what I'm doing. I see no reason why a dog in a carrier cant go to a place such as a cell phone store or a Garden Ridge type of store. I agree, I see people that I think shouldn't be allowed in many places and I'm sure if we got close enough to them we might form an allergic reaction! I save myself aggravation and only take them where I know they are welcomed or at least where I know I can get by nosey security.







As far as a tiny puppy.No way







..not until all shots have been given.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I still giggle about the store manager at our local Wal-Mart who gave me a good chewing out about trying to hide a "ferret" under my cape while I was shopping at "his" store. This big, ugly dude with a booger on his upper lip lecturing me about cleanliness and my having an animal in his store. What I had was a post physical therapy session bag of ice on my shoulder under my cape. Yep, one of the classics. Have not spent one dime at Wal-Mart since, and we get along just fine without WM. 

Samsonsmom

You tell 'em ma! Sammie


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sure the original poster meant to harm and wants her baby with her, although she is a bit young. I made the same mistake with Bo when he was about 6 months old. I thought everyone would think he was cute as I did and he was in my arms so what harm...I brought him to Target. Well, needless-to-say, we got thrown out by a teenager who was throwing around her authority. I should have realized they sell food and I was wrong. Then, last week I went to the supermarket and I see some woman with a designer bag I couldn't afford for myself with her dog in it







! I walked past her, caught her eye and just said "Are you kidding me??
Living in Florida I am very fortunate as he is welcomed (on my lap or in his bag) to many outdoor cafe's, events and some towns down here are very "Dog Friendly" but NOT the supermarket. You just have to be smart on where you take your baby. Why cause yourself grief.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

As for dogs causing allergy troubles to shoppers...what about all the smokers then? I've plenty of times had to leave a store because of a person who reeked of cigarette smoke and breathing that person's stench was triggering my asthma. It must be a million times worse for those who are sensitive to chemicals and cannot go where people might be wearing perfume or strongly scented deodorant or such. And if it were really about allergies, then banks would not let you bring your dog in and last time I lived in America, I never went through the drive-through. We ALWAYS went inside just to have a place where Sir N was welcome. A person who is so severely allergic to dogs that they will have an adverse reaction to a dog enclosed in a carrier is also going to have a reaction to the person walking around with cat hair or dog hair on his/her clothes. Perhaps stores should require that everyone bathe and put on a fresh pair of clothes before going shopping.


I agree that dogs shouldn't be walking up and down the aisles in food sections (mainly because I'm envisioning a huge dog drooling all over the food), but see nothing wrong with them sitting or lying completely within a carrier and being CARRIED up and down aisles in food sections. (which would obviously be a SMALL dog or a very large strong person)

I don't see the difference between a dog being inside a restaurant or outside in a street cafe. A well-behaved dog should be welcome in either.

Which brings me to my point: it's not about health. What about seeing-eye dogs? Dogs that accompany the deaf? Service dogs in general? Are those people expected to tie their dogs to a post outside the store and enter without them? I don't think so. It's about a dog being trained to behave himself/herself, which service dogs, being service dogs, ARE. 

What I think would make sense is to have to get a license proving that your dog is well-trained and as long as the dogs are properly licenced, the dogs should be permitted to accomany their human companions.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think the point is, it's a store and each one has it's own set of rules and like it or not they must be followed. We are getting way off topic, it's not about why or who should be let in or what we smell or not, it's a rule and rules must be respected and followed..
Andrea


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You said it perfectly, Andrea!

BTW, I am glad to see you started posting again!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> You said it perfectly, Andrea!
> 
> BTW, I am glad to see you started posting again![/B]










Thanks Marj, I appreciate that~~
Andrea


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

I havn't really checked this thread in a while, but my parents are involved with these things..
Infact, my mom spoke to the manager of verizon and he got fired for touching my dog.
He was complained about more than once. I am not even complaining about the rules as much as how some people handle it, I mean, I wouldn't complain at all if people wern't so rude. Like, they don't have to yell.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I havn't really checked this thread in a while, but my parents are involved with these things..
> Infact, my mom spoke to the manager of verizon and he got fired for touching my dog.
> He was complained about more than once. I am not even complaining about the rules as much as how some people handle it, I mean, I wouldn't complain at all if people wern't so rude. Like, they don't have to yell.[/B]


I think what 3maltmom meant when she asked about your parents had to do with Chloe getting all her shots first, not how you were treated by store security.

There is a lot of great information on the forum and you personally have gotten some good advice on several occasions. Since you are only twelve, it's your parents who will be making decisions concerning Chloe. We just want to make sure that you are sharing the information you get here with them.


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> Maybe a week ago, I went to walmart to look at dog toys (They have a dog section), Well we stepped in and the lady at the door stops us and goes, "I am sorry but there is a strict no dog policy," (Chloe was in her doggy purse mind you, no fur coming out, no barking, nothing) And so me and my friend storm out of that door, and try to go through the other (Heheh) The other women, let us. Just yesturday, me, my mom and my brother were in verizon, After being in there for about a half an hour, the manager seeing us with the dog and everything, while we were waiting to get my upgrade, this big, and apparently un educated security guard comes up to me and spits in my face "NO DOG!" and I had no clue what he was talking about, it didle help he spoke like a caveman, so I go "Excuse me?" and he squeezed Chloe's head which was sticking out of the bag and goes "NO DOG" Well theres no reason to TOUCH my dog, so I say "Don't make my call the cops for touching my dog," and then we stormed out. I need a less revealing bag...[/B]


If you lived on South Beach, Fl. you can basically take your dog everywhere. I know that they are trying to change the laws so you can take a small dog to outside seating at restaurants. I used to go into all the shops on South Beach with my lab.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> Don't forget some people are allergic to dogs. It certainly wouldn't be fair to them to have to come into contact with dogs while shopping..[/B]


Here in toronto, you can hardly take your dog anywhere.. 
but in the city I live in now oakville is a little more accepting they even have a special day to bring your dogs to church, but they give you notice as to when .

I also take Chelsey and Chester places but I never go in there if it said no dogs..
I have a friend that has horrible allergies and if any of you had this, you would not appreciate going shopping to end up in the hospital.. it's not a funny thing.. it is a serious as being allergic to peanut butter or taking the wrong medication. 

While we all love our pups we need to respect the rules ,it could save some one from suffering.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> [


If you lived on South Beach, Fl. you can basically take your dog everywhere. I know that they are trying to change the laws so you can take a small dog to outside seating at restaurants. I used to go into all the shops on South Beach with my lab.
[/QUOTE]


Lincoln Road (S. Beach) & most Coconut Grove outside restaurants allow the dogs at the outside seating restaurants.


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> > [
> 
> 
> If you lived on South Beach, Fl. you can basically take your dog everywhere. I know that they are trying to change the laws so you can take a small dog to outside seating at restaurants. I used to go into all the shops on South Beach with my lab.



Lincoln Road (S. Beach) & most Coconut Grove outside restaurants allow the dogs at the outside seating restaurants.
[/QUOTE]

Hey Maggie, lets go have lunch on lincoln road with our babies one day soon. I love the pic of your new baby...soooo cute!! I will be in touch with you next week when all this end of the year craziness begins to finally "end"!


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

This topic could be debated for years to come, but the fact of the matter is until we write a business plan, fork up the money, and open up a Superstore that sells a variety of things, we will be shopping at someone else's store. This means we must abide by THEIR rules. Will we like the rules? Probably not, but it's their store so they along with USDA, FDA and all the other A's (ha!) make the rules.

No one should be touching you or your dog.  However, if part of the dog community is sneaking their pets in the store (which indicates you are somewhat aware of the dog policy or that animals are not allowed everywhere), you could be the recipient of displaced anger from a store employee. You know the one who has told several people in a nice manner "no pets allowed" only to possibly find them later on aisle 7 ten minutes later with the pet in the store. 

I honestly see both sides, but as Jacki and many others have stated sneaking your pet in a place that has clearly said "no pets allowed" is counterproductive. One bad apple spoils the whole bunch and before you know it the pet friendly stores will become less and less because of the rebels.

Please understand this was not to offend anyone. This is just my 1 cent..which BTW..isn't much. HA!

Love you guys!


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I whole-heartedly agree with you. You don't get how strongly I feel on this subject. The thing that really gets me is that screaming little bratty kids are allowed in public areas but well behaved and quiet dogs aren't. I absolutely hate going out sometimes because I know I can't bring my dog.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> I whole-heartedly agree with you. You don't get how strongly I feel on this subject. The thing that really gets me is that screaming little bratty kids are allowed in public areas but well behaved and quiet dogs aren't. I absolutely hate going out sometimes because I know I can't bring my dog.[/B]


Please don't take this personally ... because yours is not the first comment I've heard and read about screaming bratty children vs. well-behaved dogs. I've heard it on this site and in real life from a number of sources! 

So -- this may just be me but quite frankly I find it disturbing that some people can't see or acknowledge the difference between human beings and pet animals. Bratty children (and horrid, rude adults for that matter, of which I've met more than plenty) p*** me off ... but they are still human beings.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I whole-heartedly agree with you. You don't get how strongly I feel on this subject. The thing that really gets me is that screaming little bratty kids are allowed in public areas but well behaved and quiet dogs aren't. I absolutely hate going out sometimes because I know I can't bring my dog.[/B]


I would never sneak my dog in anywhere. I know certain places have their rules and I respect them. With that being said I see where your coming from. Many people such as myself consider their dog as part of the family and not just a pet. I don't take my dog everywhere, but I do take him with me places and he loves it! I don't take him to show him off. I take him because he likes to go. He is a companion dog and loves being part of things.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh, I also want to add that I always support businesses that are dog friendly over the ones that don't allow dogs whether my dog is with me or at home.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381006
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you once again Jacki. They are human beings with rights. Could you imagine if certain places started saying "No Children Allowed'? 
How many moms are there out there that have no choice but to bring their kids with them when they go out?


----------

